
ReactConf 2019 Livestream - ahuth
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCiccdQObpo
======
ahuth
The engineering manager of the react core team talked about accessibility
efforts, which was cool! Apparently they're working on:

* Primitives for focus management without dealing directly with the DOM. Maybe related to [https://github.com/facebook/react/issues/16009](https://github.com/facebook/react/issues/16009)?

* Handling multiple input methods (touch, pointer events, mouse, etc) better in a cross-platform way.

Cool stuff.

